# Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2012)

*Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

					Immer mehr Hersteller steigen in den Markt der All-In-One-Wasserkühlungen ein. Heute präsentierte auch Scythe mit der Apsalus 3 eine entsprechende Kühllösung - zumindest in Japan. Zum Einsatz kommt ein umgelableter Asetek-Hydrokühler. Beim Lüfter greift Scythe hingegen zu einem hauseigenen Modell, welcher besonders leise arbeiten soll.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Warum nimmt jede beknackte Firma derzeit eine Kompakt WAKÜ von Astek oder dem anderen OEM deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt ins Programm die schon gefühlte 1 Million andere Hersteller auch haben nur eben mit ihrem Logo? 
Man kann mir doch nicht mehr erzählen bei der menge an Herstellern die dieses Produkt verkaufen das da noch großartig ne Marge abfällt weil man sich ja eh nur über den Preis und dem Logo unterscheiden kann. Und der, der es am billigsten verkauft hat dem Kunden an der Angel.


----------



## hotfirefox (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Zwar schon wider so ein Astek Ableger aber wenigstens mal mit gescheitem Lüfter im Vergleich zur Konkurenz!


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Braucht keiner.

Nur Coolermaster hat bei der Eisberg eine eignen Lösung präsentiert.


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

'Das Teil sieht mir einfach zu klein aus um wirklich was leisten zu können


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur Coolermaster hat bei der Eisberg eine eignen Lösung präsentiert.


 
Und die war schlechter


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die war schlechter


 
Hast du mal einen Vergleichs Link?


----------



## Uter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Warum nimmt jede beknackte Firma derzeit eine Kompakt WAKÜ von Astek oder dem anderen OEM deren Name mir gerade nicht einfällt ins Programm die schon gefühlte 1 Million andere Hersteller auch haben nur eben mit ihrem Logo?
> Man kann mir doch nicht mehr erzählen bei der menge an Herstellern die dieses Produkt verkaufen das da noch großartig ne Marge abfällt weil man sich ja eh nur über den Preis und dem Logo unterscheiden kann. Und der, der es am billigsten verkauft hat dem Kunden an der Angel.


 Cool IT.
Ganz einfach, es rentiert sich. Die Entwicklungskosten sind für die Marken 0€ und die Materialkosten liegen vermutlich unter einem Luftkühler, trotzdem kann man sie teurer verkaufen und kann mit Wakü werben, verkauft im Zweifelsfall also auch noch mehr...



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Vergleichs Link?


 Er meint vermutlich nicht die reine Leistung, sondern a) die deutlich höheren Kosten und b) die laute Pumpe.

Meine Meinung:
Der 2. Kompaktkühlungs-"Hersteller" mit brauchbaren Lüftern. Immerhin besser als bei den meisten anderen Herstellern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Genau die meine ich. Test mit ähnlicher Aussage sollten wir auch hier irgendwo haben.


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



Uter schrieb:


> Cool IT.
> Ganz einfach, es rentiert sich. Die Entwicklungskosten sind für die Marken 0€ und die Materialkosten liegen vermutlich unter einem Luftkühler, trotzdem kann man sie teurer verkaufen und kann mit Wakü werben, verkauft im Zweifelsfall also auch noch mehr...



Eben nicht der einzige der daran was verdient sind die OEM´s alle anderen müssen sie für fast 0 Marge weiter verkaufen weil jede Firma die auf sich was hält eine mit ihren Logo drauf hat (auch wenn Material kosten gering sind kommen ja noch Arbeitslöhne Logistik kosten und die örtlichen steuern dazu)


----------



## Uter (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Kannst du das irgendwie belegen?
Die von dir genannten Kosten haben die Hersteller in exakt dem gleichen Umfang auch auch Lukü, aber Kompaktkühlungen werden teurer verkauft. Wenn die Marken keinen Gewinn durch die Komapktkühlungen machen würden, dann würden sie sie auch nicht verkaufen. Schon gar nicht Scythe, die eher auf P/L abzielen und entsprechend auch keine High-End Luküs verkaufen (wenn man mal gewisse "Designstudien" nicht mitzählt).


----------



## Rizoma (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



Uter schrieb:


> Kannst du das irgendwie belegen?
> Die von dir genannten Kosten haben die Hersteller in exakt dem gleichen Umfang auch auch Lukü, aber Kompaktkühlungen werden teurer verkauft. Wenn die Marken keinen Gewinn durch die Komapktkühlungen machen würden, dann würden sie sie auch nicht verkaufen. Schon gar nicht Scythe, die eher auf P/L abzielen und entsprechend auch keine High-End Luküs verkaufen (wenn man mal gewisse "Designstudien" nicht mitzählt).


 
Was muss man da belegen? Überlege doch mal wer die Zielgruppe von den Kompakt Wakü´s sind das sind die Leute die sich hier im Forum herumtreiben. Die ist aber wiederum informiert das dieser kühler nur nen OEM teil ist was nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter als die anderen vom Gleichen OEM. Was wird wohl passieren wen Firma A den kühler für 65€ verkauft und Firma B weil sie nicht auf den Dingern sitzen bleiben wollen nur noch 60 verlangt. Die Leute werden die von Firma B kaufen weil billiger aber das Gleiche Produkt. das schaukelt sich so lange nach unten bis die Marge so klein ist das der Aufwand sich nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Ich glaube da schätzt du den Einfluss von Foren deutlich zu hoch ein. Das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs, auch wenn im Wakü-Bereich sicher ein prozentual höherer Anteil aller Nutzer auch in Foren unterwegs ist. Der überwiegende Teil der Käufer dürfte diese Teile aber nach wie ohne sich zuvor in Foren zu informieren (allenfalls punktuell) kaufen. Das lässt sich jetzt genauso wenig nachweisen wie deine These, aber ich denke es ist die realistischere Annahme, als die, dass sich der Markt für diese Teile ausschließlich aus den Usern der diversen Foren rekrutiert, die sich mit dem Thema mehr oder weniger intensiv befassen. Bei so wenig Kundschaft würden vermutlich auch keine wirtschaftlichen Stückzahlen erreicht - selbst wenn man das weltweit auswalzt. 

Abgesehen davon habe ich meine Zweifel daran, dass selbst in Foren wie diesem eine Mehrheit wirklich kapiert hat, dass es sich bei Kompaktwaküs um die immer gleichen Derivate der zwei OEM-Hersteller handelt, die den Markt beherrschen. Das beweisen die vielen diesbezüglich unwissenden Postings. Viele Leute sind heute leider massiv drauf konditioniert, ihre Beschaffungen nach irgendwelchen blödsinnigen Markenkriterien zu tätigen, obwohl jedem einigermaßen informierten Menschen klar sein müsste, dass Marken schon lange nichts mehr mit Qualitätsansprüchen oder auch nur mit besserem Service zu tun haben (und das gilt ja bei weitem nicht nur für Computer-Hardware).


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



Rizoma schrieb:


> Überlege doch mal wer die Zielgruppe von den Kompakt Wakü´s sind das sind die Leute die sich hier im Forum herumtreiben.


Foren sind nicht representativ. Im Gegenteil, in Foren tummeln sich meist Leute mit ähnlichen Interessen, damit stehen Foren nur für eine (ziemlich kleine) Käufergruppe.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Die ist aber wiederum informiert das dieser  kühler nur nen OEM teil ist was nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter  als die anderen vom Gleichen OEM.


Komplett gleich sind die Produkte nicht. Es gibt verschiedene Schläuche, Farben/Designs, Lüfter, Software,... Ob man das braucht ist natürlich die andere Frage, aber zumindest bessere Lüfter rechtfertigen definitiv einen Aufpreis.



Rizoma schrieb:


> Was wird wohl passieren wen Firma A den kühler für 65€ verkauft und Firma B weil sie nicht auf den Dingern sitzen bleiben wollen nur noch 60 verlangt. Die Leute werden die von Firma B kaufen weil billiger aber das Gleiche Produkt. das schaukelt sich so lange nach unten bis die Marge so klein ist das der Aufwand sich nicht mehr lohnt.


 So funktioniert (sehr theoretisch) die Marktwirtschaft. Das ist aber...
a) bei Luftkühlern auch nicht anders
b) vorteilhaft für die Kunden
c) bis jetzt noch nicht ansatzweise festzustellen (im Gegenteil: Enermax hatte ihre Kompaktkühlung mit 240er Radiator mal sehr günstig angeboten, nach kurzer Zeit wurde sie extrem viel teurer, weil man scheinbar gemerkt hatte, dass die Leute auch mehr Zahlen und das zu mehr Gewinn führt, auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen leicht sinken)



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Der überwiegende Teil der Käufer dürfte diese Teile aber nach wie ohne sich zuvor in Foren zu informieren (allenfalls punktuell) kaufen.


Ein großer Anteil der Käufer hatte vermutlich noch nie das Gehäuse offen und lässt sich von irgendeinem Shop völlig überteuerte Hardware einbauen. Bei diesen Leuten ziehen Sprüche wie "High-End Wakü" nunmal perfekt und sie sind bereit dafür deutlich mehr zu zahlen als für einen Luftkühler.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon habe ich meine Zweifel daran, dass selbst in Foren wie diesem eine Mehrheit wirklich kapiert hat, dass es sich bei Kompaktwaküs um die immer gleichen Derivate der zwei OEM-Hersteller geht, die den Markt beherrschen. Das beweisen die vielen diesbezüglich unwissenden Postings.


Jop, so viele OEM-Hersteller gibt es in den anderen Bereichen ja auch nicht. Ich weiß spontan nicht, wie viele es bei den Luftkühlern gibt, aber sonderlich viele sind es wohl nicht.



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Viele Leute sind heute leider massiv drauf konditioniert, ihre Beschaffungen nach irgendwelchen blödsinnigen Markenkriterien zu tätigen, obwohl jedem einigermaßen informierten Menschen klar sein müsste, dass Marken schon lange nichts mehr mit Qualitätsansprüchen oder auch nur mit besserem Service zu tun haben (und das gilt ja bei weitem nicht nur für Computer-Hardware).


 Es gibt durchaus Marken, die besonders guten Service und Qualität liefern, aber in den meisten Fällen hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Service ist markenabhängig, aber Qualität kommt bei 95% der Fälle eben vom OEM-Fertiger - oder nicht. Das Scythe gute Lüfter bauen kann, bringt eben null Vorteile für die Qualität der Pumpe, genauso wie ein "Antec"-Netzteil iirc meist ein FSP-Produkt ist, dass nicht im geringsten etwas mit Antec-Gehäusen gemeinsam hat, oder wie AMD-RAM eine komplette andere Qualität als AMD-CPUs haben kann,... . Trotzdem gibt es jede Menge Leute, denen man das eine mit dem Ruf, den die Firma durch das andere hat, verkaufen kann.


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Die Marken können durchaus auch einen Einfluss auf die Qualität haben, sei es durch die Auswahl der Materialien oder durch die Anzahl der Qualitätskontrollen. Das ist bei unterschiedlichen OEMs schwierig, aber auch möglich. Bei Kompaktkühlungen scheint das aber nicht umgesetzt zu werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*

Viele Marken sind aber tatsächlich nur Marktlabel hinter denen sich außer dem mehr oder weniger großen Bekanntheitsgrad des Namens so gut wie gar nichts verbirgt, oder allenfalls ein mehr oder weniger gut organisierter Vertrieb steht. Es ist einfach eine Art farblosen Produkten von der Stange den Ruf einer bekannten Marke aufzuprägen, um sie in der breiten Masse besser verkaufen zu können. Natürlich gilt das nicht für alle Markenprodukte und ist in unterschiedlichen Branchen unterschiedlich stark ausgeprägt, aber für die allermeisten sog. Marken-Produkte gilt es inzwischen tatsächlich. Massen-Konsumartikel werden ja fast gar nicht mehr von altbekannten Herstellern produziert. Im PC-Bereich kommt inzwischen so gut wie alles aus Fernost und wird von großen und kleinen, meist chinesischen, Produktionsstätten auf einem schwer zu kontrollierenden Qualitätsniveau produziert. Ob ein Markenanbieter z.B. bei Billigprodukten wie Kompakt-Waksü direkten Einfluss auf die Materialauswahl hat wage ich auch zu bezweifeln - das geht vermutlich nach dem Prinzip friss oder stirb. Da wird sicher deutlich mehr Zeit ins Marketing und in Pseudo-Alleinstellungsmerkmale wie irgendwelche elektronische Spielereien gesteckt. Woher soll auch ein i. d. R. völlig fachfremder Markenvertrieb plötzlich irgendetwas sinnvolles zur Materialauswahl bei solchen Produkten beitragen können?

Man macht sich imo auch etwas vor, wenn man bestimmten Marken zubilligt, dass die ihre OEM-Hersteller besser kontrollieren als andere. Es gibt natürlich trotzdem Marken die im Schnitt ein besseres Qualitätsniveau bieten als andere, aber himmelweite Unterscheide sind es selten. Auch bei allgemein als "gute" Marken akzeptierten Firmen kommt es immer wieder vor, dass ganze Produktserien die üblichen Qualitätsmerkmale nicht einhalten oder sogar völlig unbrauchbar sind. Die Einschätzung von Marken als gut oder schlecht ist imho oft sehr subjektiv, da sie immer durch mehr oder weniger subjektive Tests, eigene frühere Erfahrungen, die i. d. R. unbekannte tatsächliche Verbreitung des Produkts und die daraus resultierenden Meldungen über Probleme, und weitere subjektive Kriterien beeinflusst werden. 

Man sollte sich imo einfach anschauen, was man haben möchte, was die in Frage kommenden Produkte bieten und was einem das wert ist. Dann wird man im Regelfall automatisch bei den Dingen die einem wirklich wichtig sind, auch bei guten Produkten landen, weil man sich intensiv damit beschäftigt und tatsächliche vor und Nachteile sorgfältig abwägt. Zwar kann man auch dann ab und zu mal einen Reinfall erleben, aber keine Regel ohne Ausnahme. Produkte ohne nennenswerte Auswahlmöglichkeiten, wie z.B. bei Kompakt-Waküs, fallen da in Regelfall sowieso sehr schnell aus dem Raster, weil es nur ganz ganz wenige Anwendungsfälle und Zielsetzungen gibt, wo sie eine überlegene Lösung darstellen. Ist so ein Teil dann immer noch im Rennen und hat man dann noch die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Marken, greift der informierte User einfach zum billigsten oder ansprechendsten - denn bei sowieso gleichen Produkten ist der Markenname wirklich egal. Das Service-Argument zieht bei solchen Billigprodukten imo sowieso nicht wirklich, denn für so etwas wie eine Kompakt-Wakü ist schlicht kein Service nötig. Wenn sie nicht mehr läuft ist sie ein Fall für den Recycling-Kreislauf - da gibt´s nichts zu reparieren (lohnt sich auch nicht). Auch Garantien sind da ziemlich überflüssig. Entweder man sieht nach kurzer Zeit den Fehlkauf ein, weil man von den eigenen Erwartungen her eigentlich ne richtige Wakü wollte (dann fliegt das Zeug sowieso recht schnell wieder raus), oder man gibt sich damit zufrieden, und nimmt allenfalls die Leistungen des Händlers in Anspruch, falls das Teil wirklich defekt ist. Mit dem Markenvertrieb oder gar mit dem OEM-Hersteller wird man bei so etwas als normaler User so gut wie nie in Kontakt kommen.
Das lässt sich mMn auch auf viele andere Produkte im PC-Hardware Bereich übertragen - nicht auf alle aber auf die meisten.


----------



## Uter (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert All-In-One-Wasserkühlung Apsalus 3*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Ob ein Markenanbieter z.B. bei Billigprodukten wie Kompakt-Waksü direkten Einfluss auf die Materialauswahl hat wage ich auch zu bezweifeln - das geht vermutlich nach dem Prinzip friss oder stirb. Da wird sicher deutlich mehr Zeit ins Marketing und in Pseudo-Alleinstellungsmerkmale wie irgendwelche elektronische Spielereien gesteckt. Woher soll auch ein i. d. R. völlig fachfremder Markenvertrieb plötzlich irgendetwas sinnvolles zur Materialauswahl bei solchen Produkten beitragen können?


Bei Luftkühlern ist es afaik meist eine Art Baukastensystem. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei Kompaktkühlungen ähnlich ist, also die Marke kann z.B. ankreuzen Bodenplatte - Cu/Al, Radi - Cu/Al, Schläuche - gerippt/ungerippt,...
Damit haben sie schon einen gewissen Einfluss, aber der ist natürlich nicht sonderlich groß. Bei den anderen Punkten stimm ich dir natürlich zu.


----------

